# Ok, im mad! Please help!



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I set up an electric fence for the goats, so we can rotate pastures! It is three strands of the rope. But the goats have other thoughts about it!!! They are really good at slipping under, and the shock must not bother them... I didn't just spend 900$ to just throw this away! What can I do to make them stay in!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I set up an electric fence for the goats, so we can rotate pastures! It is three strands of the rope. But the goats have other thoughts about it!!! They are really good at slipping under, and the shock must not bother them... I didn't just spend 900$ to just throw this away! What can I do to make them stay in!!


I don't have any advice...BUT just to let you know i went through the same exact thing, (except i didn't spend any $$ on it) but i would put the goats in the pasture as soon as i would leave they came with SUPER FRUSTRATING:bonk: And your so right the shock doesn't seem to bother them at all
Best of luck to you!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you put more strands up?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

More strands or put up field fence and the hot line.


----------



## Steven Beckstead (Aug 3, 2020)

Hog pannels. I know there a little pricey in bulk but they work. Then you could put the stands through the panels. It would work. Maybe more strands, or new fencing completely


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll third the more strands and how big is your charger ? I started out with 5 strands when everyone was learning about the fence.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Iluvlilly! said:


> I don't have any advice...BUT just to let you know i went through the same exact thing, (except i didn't spend any $$ on it) but i would put the goats in the pasture as soon as i would leave they came with SUPER FRUSTRATING:bonk: And your so right the shock doesn't seem to bother them at all
> Best of luck to you!!


Another strand of the rope. And that box needs be hitting HOT so they do not like it at all. How thick is your rope and can they see it clearly? The reason i ask this last.... we tried using a thin braid, it was orange and black..... bucks went right through it. But they could not see it well either. We got white in the thin braid and they wont go near it.

We have used netting for years and loved it. We just added high tencel fence and are dividing this pasture with the rope instead of the netting. Ours will not get near the rope.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Try adding more strands.


----------



## Iris88 (Jul 28, 2020)

I had the same problem a few years back. It was so bad I almost gave up and gave back the goats!!!

My fence is a 7 strand barbed wire fence for my horses. I knew nothing about goats and was told this would work. So I got a few goats given to me by a neighbor and just put them in. The would go in and out as they pleased. Thank goodness we live so far from the road and neighbors or my goats would have running up and down the road and eating everyone’s gardens! 

I decided to put a hot wire around the bottom because they were just going under the barbed wire. I tried a solar powered one but it didn’t work so I got the Parmak 5 super energizer and made my lowest strand electric (not barbed wire) and added one to the top so the horses would not lean on the fence. I never have escaping goats now!!! They will not even go closer than a foot near it.

My main advice is to put the bottom stand low enough that it shocks their nose when the try to go under it and get a strong electric fence energizer like the Parmak. Also have enough strands Do the never get their head through.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Another strand of the rope. And that box needs be hitting HOT so they do not like it at all. How thick is your rope and can they see it clearly? The reason i ask this last.... we tried using a thin braid, it was orange and black..... bucks went right through it. But they could not see it well either. We got white in the thin braid and they wont go near it.
> 
> We have used netting for years and loved it. We just added high tencel fence and are dividing this pasture with the rope instead of the netting. Ours will not get near the rope.


That was a couple years ago Thanks for the idea though! But maybe i should try it again:shrug:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Steven Beckstead said:


> Hog pannels. I know there a little pricey in bulk but they work. Then you could put the stands through the panels. It would work. Maybe more strands, or new fencing completely


(thumbup) We use hog panels and cattle panels. We've never had any issues with them. Our goats aren't bothered by the electric fence for our horse.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Iluvlilly! said:


> That was a couple years ago Thanks for the idea though! But maybe i should try it again:shrug:


Oops! I thought i replied to @Nigerian dwarf goat


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Do you have a fence tester that tells you the voltage? Goats need a pretty high voltage to keep them in. More than a lot of animals. Should be between 4000-5000 volts I believe.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Oops! I thought i replied to @Nigerian dwarf goat


:heehee:Alls good!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> We got white in the thin braid and they wont go near it.


I have the white braid. They definitely can see it!

Ok we are at 3000 volts lol, but I found a new charger jn the barn from horses that's like 6000 and I think it plugs into a battery, so I think that would work really well

I will get a new strand up! Thank y'all!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I have the white braid. They definitely can see it!
> 
> Ok we are at 3000 volts lol, but I found a new charger jn the barn from horses that's like 6000 and I think it plugs into a battery, so I think that would work really well
> 
> I will get a new strand up! Thank y'all!!


You just did not jave enough bite in that fence. On the box ours says 8k but put a tester to the fence is is more like 10+


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I only have good fence "bite" with single wire. The braid , rope, and flat white tape my goats walk through as if it wasnt there. I have a solar Parmak...and it makes the goats jump back. I have 3 strands on plastic posts of single wire
No one gets close to.it.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

The rope and tape don't provide a good shock for goats. 

We run goats in primarily electric high tensile wire, they don't push it and don't go through it. We have one fence line with 5 strands, it is along the hay field and I wanted to be overly sure that they wont push it. The other fence is just three strands and they haven't been out all summer.


----------



## Rockland Ridge Ranch (Aug 6, 2020)

How much does your charger output? How many weeds do you have growing along your fence line? Goats need a pretty hefty shock to respect the fence, and if you're getting less than about 6,000 volts then that's probably why they just go through it. I have the Zareba solar charger that outputs 0.5 joule, on 5 strands of the rope designed for horses (only 3 strands electrified), around less than 1/4 acre until we expand the fence around more of the pasture. We have a lot of weeds so wanted to make sure there is plenty of juice. Keep in mind, the charge pulses about once per second, so if they slip through the fence in between pulses they wont feel the shock either. Make it trickier for them to get through with more strands and it will slow them down enough to get zapped. Mine have all now felt the shock. They make a pretty awful noise and go tearing back into the barn so I know it hurts. But now they respect it and don't touch it unless they get so into munching they forget to look for the fence.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Rockland Ridge Ranch said:


> How many weeds do you have growing along your fence line?


It's been mowed down where the fence is



Rockland Ridge Ranch said:


> 0.5 joule, on 5 strands


Our old one was .18 now we have a 1.2 LOL

Okey dokie! So I retested the fence, were only at 1000 volts, so called around, and found a bear proof charger

Baby touched it and jumped back like 6 feet . They've been keeping away from it lmao


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:up: yes when the fence works...it can be entertaining...lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They only touch it once or twice, when its on..But, they do know when you forget to turn it on! Like as soon as you turn your back on them. I think they must feel the electric impulse or hear it or something!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I think they hear it! Mine are the same way, it’s very annoying because I always get myself when I open the “gate” part of mine so I turn it off and sometimes I forget to turn it back on. I usually have a ton of wire to fix when I realize that I didn’t turn it back on lol 
Another thing you have to watch for is that the pulse (I think that’s what it’s called) is super delayed. The first charger I got there was too long of a wait between zaps. Usually they were half way out before it nailed them so all it did was shoot them the rest of the way threw. I can’t remember what the brand was but remember it started with a Z and I got it from tractor supply. I’ll never wast my money on that brand again. I’m a HUGE parmark fan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The kids are stupid with the hotline, when learning it.
One kid gets bit and another goes and checks it out, LOL.
Well that was 1 year a long time ago, we had kids not so bright.

You have to be careful with ear tags and the hotline, seen tags get caught in them as they are trying to bolt. Which is not good.

When I cannot watch the kids when learning, I unplug it, then play hotline when the kids touch it and unplug it quickly when they yell out.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes, i realized that kids are dumb! I sold my last spring kid on Friday, (and i miss her, she was such a sweetie, but you cant keep them all, and she went to a wonderful home, with her aunt!) and i did end up putting the bottom line on! She was really good at getting through lol! Now, everybody stays in! ive been watering the fence (never though i would say that, but here i am) about every 2 days when i dump their water, and it probably gets a good 10 gallons!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol I think they hear it!


My dad always said that they can smell it! LOL! Who knows!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> It's been mowed down where the fence is
> 
> Our old one was .18 now we have a 1.2 LOL
> 
> ...


Ground rods are important. Several of them. And they so etimes need be watered to work if it really dry out.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Ground rods are important. Several of them. And they so etimes need be watered to work if it really dry out.


yes maam! I have 3! All sticking about 1 foot up, and they are 6 feet long, so i would hope they are getting some kind of moisture!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Late to the party here! I had 6 wire running at about 8-10k volts and my little Nigerians went right under it. It has been very dry so the fence was not running consistently. I added 3 more wires in between the bottom 3 wires and wired directly to the ground rod. This way when they try to squeeze between they get a jolt right there and I don't need the ground to be moist! It worked they stay out now.


----------

